# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Urgence : Recherche adoptant pour un lapin mignon

## Jas

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 94 - Val-de-Marne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,
Suite à un déménagement nous ne pouvons malheureusement plus garder notre lapin (ma fille l'a appelé "Flocon" car il est né en hiver 2020) que nous avons adopté dans une ferme pédagogique au mois de juin 2020. Il est en bonne santé et a été gardé dans un vaste enclos dans notre balcon (et maintenant il est un peu partout au balcon). Il n'est pas vacciné et nous ne connaissons pas son sexe (dans la ferme, ils n'ont pas pu nous donner sa date de naissance exacte, ni le sexe). C'est un lapin sauvage mais il s'est habitué à nous petit à petit, il faut juste le laisser le temps de faire confiance et ne pas lui faire peur.
Nous donnons également sa jolie maison en bois, sa litière et la nourriture qui reste.
Espérant qu'il sera heureux et en sécurité dans sa nouvelle famille d'accueil ou association.

----------


## Kyt's

*Bonsoir,
Vous recherchez il semble un adoptant et pas une FA => sujet déplacé dans la rubrique adéquate.
En quoi est-ce une urgence ​?*

----------


## Jas

Bonjour,
Oui, je cherche un adoptant, je n'ai pas réussi à modifier l'intitulé de mon annonce pour que ce soit plus clair.
C'est une urgence car c'est moi qui m'occupais du lapin et j'ai déménagé. Actuellement c'est une personne handicapée qui prend soin de lui et c'est très difficile pour cette personne.

P.s. je n'ai pas réussi à charger une image, ni de supprimer le doublon de mon annonce dans une autre rubrique (créé par erreur).

----------


## Kmino

Bonjour,

Si vous avez besoin d'aide pour charger l'image, dites le moi en mp, je vous donnerai un mail pour me l'envoyer :: 
Quel est son caractère: indépendant? câlin? 
Il a vécu exclusivement sur votre balcon?
Il mange quelle nourriture?

Merci pour vos réponses

----------


## GADYNETTE

il doit y avoir une petite erreur : il est dit qu'il est né en hiver 2020 et adopté en juin 2020 ???

----------


## Aloevera

Svp, c'est dans quelle région?

----------


## Jas

Le lapin est né début 2020, probablement au mois de janvier, et nous l'avons adopté quand il avait environ 6 mois  :Smile: 
Oui, je vous enverrai des photos volontiers, donnez-moi votre adresse mail svp.
Au début il ne nous laissait pas faire des câlins, il avait peur, mais maintenant il laisse faire des câlins, aime jouer avec nos chaussons.. sachant qu'il est plutôt indépendant.
Dans la ferme il était dans un petit enclos avec d'autres lapins. Chez nous, il n'a vécu qu'au balcon.
Il mange pas mal de choses : carottes, céleri, endives, salade, roquettes, coriandre, persil, basilic, menthe, les épluchures du concombre... Il adore aussi le foin et les croquettes qu'on achète chez Amazon et ça dure un bon moment.
Nous sommes dans le Val de Marne.

----------


## Kmino

Bonjour,

Je vous ai envoyé mon mail par mp. Je mettrai les photos en ligne ensuite.

Bonne soirée

----------


## Jas

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup, je vous ai envoyées deux photos.

Bonne soirée.

----------


## Kmino

Ci joint les photos envoyées par l'auteur du post (cliquer sur les images pour les voir en plus grand.)
Un lapin bien mignon...bonne chance à lui pour son adoption!

----------


## Monkey

Des nouvelles de Flocon ?

----------


## Edensong

Bonjour a tout hasard la ferme pédagogique ne peut pas le reprendre ?

----------

